# Innocence proves nothing!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I got myself a copy of the book with the same name as the thread and I wonder, is it a sequal to Scourge the heretic? And do I have to read that one first before going into this book? I havent found any information on the BL website about either of the books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its part of the Dark Heresy trilogy by Sandy Mitchell. Yes _Innocence Proves Nothing_ is the second novel, after _Scourge the Heretic_. Still waiting on that third one Mr Mitchell.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its part of the Dark Heresy trilogy by Sandy Mitchell. Yes _Innocence Proves Nothing_ is the second novel, after _Scourge the Heretic_. Still waiting on that third one Mr Mitchell.


Thank you so much for the answer and this means I have to put it away for now. Dammit, I saw Scourge the heretic at my local store but it was sold probably before I could get my hands on it.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

good books and you will need the first one or you wont know whats happening.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> good books and you will need the first one or you wont know whats happening.


Ok thank you very much.


----------

